# Sargent Surf for 9/13



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey everybody, kicking around the idea of fishing Sargent on Saturday 9/13 in the morning, but kind of hesitant to make the trip due to the forecasted rain and cold front. Anyone have an idea of what the surf is looking like or if it's not looking too favorable? Thanks for any help you may have!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Go to the upper coast reel time weather forecast on the top before going to the surf fishing site, and the Matagorda Web Cam. and I would look early in the Am again to make my decision. It might just be a time to work on your fishing gear. Good Luck!


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Ehh trout less is prolly right...One thing to be fishing in the bays...but the surf is a whole new ball game when the weather looks like this..


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Ya, I'm thinking it's a weekend for building leaders. Mother Nature's gonna do what she's gonna do. Thanks for the replies y'all!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Sargent*

I'm heading down there in the early am to be there by sun up! It should be a really good day for fishing minus a little rain but the should be biting very well! I'll eat her be in Sargent or fishing Brian beach down close to the Brazos river, I'm looking for some jacks that what I really wonna catch can I've heard good reports of the beach being clear low winds and being mostly outta the north should have the beach good and clear!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Surf*

Fish in the surf don't mind the rain there already wet, and it dosent bother me much as long as it's not a storm, caught many of fish on the surf in the rain!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Right on I've caught plenty of fish in the rain, but when it starts thundering and lighting I'm not going to hold a lighting rod. 
But if you don't mind getting wet, it sure would be worth a try.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Ended up with 7 bulls 3 x 1 1/2 ft spinner sharks and 6 big gaftops!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the report.

I was about to leave my driveway 4:30 this morning but had a look at the radar and seen a big storm cell hovering along the coast. Decided to sleep in


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Almost*

I almost did the same thing but we decided to go anyways, was a good idea for us to go only got sprinkled on once for about 5minutes once and we stayed on the beach till almost 2pm.


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

*Sargent Beach*

I can see the beach from my house. If you PM me, I can tell you how the surf is--that is, when I'm in Sargent. Am usually there, just not this weekend.


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey thanks Lindyb. Always good to have eyes on the beach!


----------

